# My first p-log



## d3fct (Jun 19, 2010)

hi all, I am going to be building myself another rig, I've been slowly acquiring parts. and finally saved up enough money to buy a mountan mods pinnacle case. this build will probly be a lil slow at first as i just spend my rent money on getting my truck fixed...... anyways back to the build.

I dont really have too many idea's yet on how im going to incorperate everything inside this case, but my overall plan is as follows...

3 seperate water loops, 1cpu, 1gpu, 1gpu, all with there own 120x3 rad. as of now everything in my rig now will be put into this case, its in my system specs.

asrock p55 extreme
corsair 750 tx
i7 860
2x280 gtx in sli
2x32gb patriot ssd's
2x500gb baracuda for storage
1 dvd writer


this is some of the goodies i have been collecting







and here's the case together, for now im going to leave the panels off untill i finish mocking up/cutting the case. some day if i feel inclined i might even have it powder coated or painted.























thanks for looking, any input is greatly apreciated.


D


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2010)

I can't see what your doing, due to work filters, but I know that case. Since I'm modding one myself.. lol.. It's a great case, a little big in ways but one hell of a case! 

Only thing that I can see that might help you is upgrading to a "bigger" watt psu. on the lnes of 3 seperate loops, all the fans, and such.. But, that is a suggestion if anything.

Other then that, can't wait to get home so I can see your pictures!  GL with the build.


----------



## d3fct (Jun 19, 2010)

ty, yea i plan on upgrading to a bigger modular psu, as i have 6 san aces and 3 ultra kazes. things gonna sound like a helocopter.


----------



## d3fct (Jun 21, 2010)

I forgot to tell you what all the goodies were in the pic.

white 1/2 id 3/4 od tubing
red anti kink coils
red reusable hose clamps
various barbs, and molex ends, molex crimper
sleeving kit, red
2 x bitspower resevoir tops for MCP355
2 x danger den tieton full cover 280 gtx waterblocks
1 corsair water pump, will most likely be replacing this with a MCP355 and bitspower resevoir top

right now im still thinking of a way to mount these radiators for easy acces to take fans off occasionally to clean them, thinking of mounting rad to case then fans on the inside of the rad. when i get more time this weekend ill mock up a 360 rad with fans and see what i can come up with.


----------



## codyjansen (Jun 22, 2010)

subbed


----------



## d3fct (Jun 22, 2010)

sleeved the power switch and reset switch. took a pic with one sleeved and the other not sleeved yet for comparison.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 22, 2010)

3 separarte waterloops??? as far as im aware 3 times something = 3 times of both, good and bad stuff. -> 3 times the cooling but 3 times of having a leak destroy your system. I say that TWO loops is enough.

anyway. suscribed


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 22, 2010)

Honestly, a single loop with 2 of those radiators would do the job, but I'm also interested to see how this pans out...carry on!


----------



## d3fct (Jun 24, 2010)

just wanted to see how black fan grills would look against the aluminum, looks better in person. i only tacked the rad on with a few screws.I think it looks ok for now, not too worried about the color of the case as that can be easily altered. and that it one of the 6 san ace fans i will be using to cool the gpu radiators, still have to mock them up on a rad and cut/splice and sleeve(but thats for another day).

on the backside of that still thinking of fans, i realize this thing is gonna be loud with 24/7 100% fan. so my next thought was i need a fan controller on wich would handle 9 fans, 6 being san aces and 3 being ultra kaze 3000rpm. 
was looking around and liked the looks of this one, but i'v never used a fan controller before so i didnt know if it was any good?






on a side note,every panel i have has black finger/hand smudges all over them, i could see visable hand prints thru the saran wrap packaging. i guess i expected a lil better quality control.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 3, 2010)

well i had some free time today and i unboxed my bitspower res tops, and a danger den water block. I also had some old 1/2 id tubing lyin around and a motherboard with a northbridge waterblock, that i used to mock up 2 of the 3 loops.

here is some of my new goodies all shiny and new.






and here is the mocked up loops, i didnt have 2 radiators laying around so i just ran the tubing to about where the front rad will be.







after playing with diff tubing routes and such, this seemed to be the best. So as of now i'll be putting the cpu loop on the front rad and the gpu on the top, and the other gpu still needs to have a rad placed.

as far as rad placement for the third loop i figured i would mount it to the right of the motherboard tray, as there seems to be ample room. so i spose my next project will be to figure out how to mount the rad. i will most likely make something out of aluminum or some other metal to fabricate a mounting bracket.


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 3, 2010)

Cant wait to see it come together. Congrats on the new build.  Im saving up for my next build also. Can't wait.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 4, 2010)

looking good. when i first put in my rad, i had it to the right. But, it was screwed to the side panel. Man, it was a pain to work it. best thing i can say is. make a rad mounting box and have it standing.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks for the idea's keep'm coming i have a dremel, drill, jigsaw, and such. im not scared to mod it, i was kicking around the idea of mounting it standing up to the right of the mobo tray flush against the back and cutting the side panel to accomodate a shroud fastened on the outside of the panel to hide the cut. something like this, still entertaining idea's at the moment.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 4, 2010)

That would be a sweet idea to use that koolance piece. I should of done that the first time. But, I did the cut holes and it turned out like this. I love the idea still, but I should of set it up a bit different. Or added two "quick connects" to allow for better access.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 4, 2010)

very nice, thats exactly what came to mind when mockin up my loops trying to figure a nice placement. thanks for the great input man, also nice work looks great!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 4, 2010)

all good man. It turned out good, but if you look at the last few pages.. it's turning away from that.. I might still use the side panel as just "fans" but I really don't know yet.. I got a few aluminum 5052's left. Plus the place I got it all from, is pretty sweet in price


----------



## d3fct (Jul 31, 2010)

Things have been real slow at work not working full weeks, infact didnt work at all last week. so money's been tight looks like i wont be getting the 3rd pump and res top for a lil while.

was bored today so i decided to go ahead and splice n sleeve a set of fans for 1 of my rads.

fans, that need sleeving.







here it is all cut up and ready for sleeving and solder.








heres one set of wires soldered and shrink wrapped.









and here it is done, overall the soldering and sleeving went well, i only had problems/disgust with the black marks on the heat shrink that the lighter left. I think before i go any further with my sleeving, i will invest in a heatgun, for a more professionall clean look.   

now i gotta try n get the black marks off of the shrinkwrap, as i reall dont feel like doing that all over again, just to fix some wrap.


----------



## d3fct (Jan 1, 2011)

I havent posted in here in a while but in my away time i was collecting some goodies, I'd say i have about 95% of the stuff i need to get this thing put together. the one thing thats holding me back right now is I havent gotten a heat gun yet to sleeve everything. now onto the good stuff.


my new goodies:Lamptron 4 channel fan controller, mcp 355 pump, bitspower acrylic res top for mcp355, 2 white 120mm case fans.








putting together 2 mcp 355's and bitspower res tops.


there's one now onto the next.







and there's 2 together.





I had to hold off on sleeving these right away I want to try with a heat gun, I got black marks from a lighter and I didn't really care for that.


still working on getting the 3rd rad mounted inside, I'm going to try to run 2 aluminum straps from the top to bottom with holes drilled into it for a mounting bracket. I've got the aluminum, so i held it up to the front panel to scribe screw holes for a nice fit, and well I failed at first!



lmao, here's my first attempt FAIL... look how f'ing crooked it is.









Then i did what anyone who was thinking would have done in the first place, I made a center line to go off of with a diff color sharpie.










Now I'm not sure if I'm going to cut the half round part out, it's only about a half of an inch or so, I don't think it will interfere that much with airflow. plus i dont want to weaken the strap to much, it is going to holding a 360 rad full of water and 3 big fat 38mm fans on it. Hopefully i'll get a heatgun soon and start heatshrinking all the wires and such and get this damn thing built.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 1, 2011)

just use a lighter but hold the flame away from it, just enough to shrink the wrap and it will not leave black marks. a heat gun is nice if you plan to sleeve more then like your own psu etc. I would buy that after I had everything else purchased, maybe its just me


----------



## d3fct (Jan 1, 2011)

i got a fair bit planned to sleeve. still have to solder/sleeve up 2 set's of 3 fans for my radiators. i might thru some diff color shrink on the psu its allready sleeved, I'm planning on upgrading that sometime. I also have 3 mcp 355's to sleeve along with some sata cables, and what ever else i get to.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 1, 2011)

Subbed, love'd your other build surely this will blow it out of the water!


----------



## d3fct (Jan 7, 2011)

drilled and ready for mock up mounting, will try to get to that this weekend. thinking of painting these and the mobo tray red, but its still far to cold to paint, i live in an apt. so outside painting is a bit away, im afraid.


----------



## d3fct (Jan 8, 2011)

ok here we go mocking up the rad mounting brackets....

first i filed the burr's off the straps.







I then clamped them together, and marked a final length for proper fit.












Time to cut, got myself a set of dremel ez lock cutoff disks, i real like the ez lock arbor and the ease of changing diff accessories.











And finally here it is in the case, i just love thos lil green clamps, got them at home depot for like 37 cents a piece, i think im gonna buy some more of those, there real handy.

if u notice i didnt have all the screws in, some of the holes didnt line up to well, i think im going to make another set, this time i will measure all the center point's instead of just scribing off of the front panel.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 8, 2011)

looks good so far, subb'd!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 8, 2011)

use a hair dryer, instead of a lighter


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2011)

Bout time I see one of your projects! Lookin' good so far and can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## d3fct (Jan 8, 2011)

i have a heatgun, bought it yesterday.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 8, 2011)

d3fct said:


> i have a heatgun, bought it yesterday.



excellent


----------



## d3fct (Jan 9, 2011)

so this morning i unboxed my heatgun and did some sleeving.i went to harbor frieght for the heatgun, was only 13$. I actually ended up spending 60$ on random usefull lil things.

here's all the stuff i had planned on sleeving, i didnt do the fan controler extensions, i figured i could do that later once i started getting stuff in the case.


5 sata cables, 1 reset switch, 2 swiftech mcp-355's, 2 white 120mm case fans.







I didn't take any pics while I was sleevin, I kinda just got in a zone and finished it all up while watchin pineapple express.


----------



## d3fct (Jan 22, 2011)

ok, so i have a question...
    but before i ask let me clear up the last pic, the pump on the left to be precise. i cut the sleeving too short, but was the last thing i sleeved, so i was like fuck it, it will be hidden. but, i do not like the way it looks, i will resleeve and shrink it.

any ways, back to my question.... i been toying with the idea of putting the cpu radiator with the barbs up, i'm sure this is prolly a noob question. but i always had the barbs down, on a rad box or homeade bracket, does it matter what way temp wise wich way it's inverted? ive never really tried it the other way. or better yet, is there a way that it should be, or doesn't matter?



I'm only waiting on 40mm fan screws and a few 90 blocks for my loops, then i plan on making (from the fan parts i have) a 3 pin y splitter for the case fans as my fan contoller only has 4 channels and 3 will be used for rads. got new aluminum stock tonight gonna remake the rad bracket, hopefully within a week or 2 it will be up and running.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 22, 2011)

barbs down just makes it tougher to work out the air in the rad. As long as you lay the case down on its back for a while to get that air out, you should be ok.


----------



## d3fct (Jan 22, 2011)

ok, thanks for the quick reply bud.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 22, 2011)

Agreed.  It has nothing to do with temps, but everything to do with how you can work air out of the rad.


----------



## RedRaider (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice work so far, keep it up.


----------



## d3fct (Jan 22, 2011)

I fabricated 2 more straps this morning, changed it up a lil bit and only used 2 mounting holes in each strap. I also changed the tim in my 280 that has a water block on it. (this card was in my rig but the pump died, so I only am running 1 280 on air untill I get this together).
Any ways took some pics of the card gettin naked, enjoy.

backplate removed.







underside of block.







card naked.







top side of block.







bottom side of block all cleaned up.







the card all cleaned up.







the tim i used, along with thermal pad that came with the danger den block.







all put back together and ready to rock.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good so far!
What are the specs for the case? I've been thinking about getting one for a dual loop setup.


----------



## d3fct (Jan 23, 2011)

the case is a mountain mods pinacle 24. it stands 24 inches tall, 24 inches across, and 9 inches deep.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jan 25, 2011)

looks really sweet dude... sub'ed to see how this project ends!


----------



## d3fct (Apr 13, 2011)

small update things have been tight on the money and one of my gtx's memory became corrupted. On the positive side i ordered a xp rasa cpu block , some 40mm depth screws for my fans, a few 90 degree elbows, and some heat shrink. If all goes well and everything comes in on time, i will be moving my shit into the mountain mods case this weekend, with just the one 280 untill i can save up to replace the other.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 17, 2011)

ok, got my goodies i was waiting on, and i decided it was time to make this thing come alive, took me about 6 hours to get it swapped over. all in all I'm not very happy with the quality of the mountain mods case, the screw holes for the radiators were barely lined up had to force a few, didn't really like that. and like i had stated before there were filthy hand prints all over the panels when i got them. any way's on to the pics....




boy i love getting boxes with that tape on it, makes me light up like a kid in a candy store.







here's what was in the box, xspc rasa cpu block, 4 bitspower 90 degree elbows some heat shrink, and my package from fastenal, wich was spose to be 40mm 3.5 socket head screws, but they didnt even fit in the rad, had to run out to home depot and get some ugly screws just so i could build this shit.










a couple boxes of shit i have been sitting on for way too long, finally will get used.









here's the screws i had ordered(top) and hoped to have used, instead i had to get some cheapo screws at home depot (bottom)to get my fans hung.









allright lets get down to some work now, shall we. here's a start on my san ace's soldering shrinking and sleeving.










finished, this project was my first ever experience with sleeving plus i was in a hurry so it's not best work.















here's my cpu getting ready for a new block.







ain't it purdy?








here she is all set, i really liked this block the mounting was a breeze and the backplate had threaded nuts in it, all i had to do was just screw the thumb screws in, no fucking around with a threaded rod with washers, nuts, and the hassle.







this is the 360 rad i had in my cpu loop for about 1 year and a half to maybe a year, how in the fuck was this thing even fucking working, lmao... gross....








simple solution, fill the sink with hot soapy water and submerge the rad and swish it back and forth working free all the shit, and a quick rinse then a shot with some compressed air.








looks like new, except for what looks like rust, actually couldn't see that untill i looked at the pic.









hey, look it's starting to look like something.








tubing installed, i really thought this was going to be the hardest part, turns out it was the simpelist part besides mounting the cpu block of course. i was actually really impressed with this tubing, it was very flexible and easy to connect to barbs. i'm now rethinking the 90 degree elbows and the antikink, as it seems i don't think any of that will be needed.








a drink for my newest child.








getting ready for the virgin run.








and first post what do i see?








wtf is this..... somehow i managed to damage my video card mounting the block(wich ive done tons of times, changed/mounted blocks without ever damaging components), the only thing i can think of is i might have let off a static discharge.

so now that's 2 280's ive killed in a bout 2-3 weeks, shitty. had to put my evga back in(has corrupted memory crashes to pink screen while gaming). also i had to swap the card on the block while all connected in the loop, what a pain in the cock that was, took me like 20 mins instead of about 3.


----------



## 99vw (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks awesome, sorry too hear about the your 280gtx's


----------



## d3fct (Apr 17, 2011)

just realized i didnt take any pics of the front or top, will get more pics tomorrow. relaxing after this headache today, with some cold beers and internet poker.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 17, 2011)

small update.



made a y splitter for the 2 case fans.had a buncha random connectors i cut up and soldered.








big ass rats nest of wires on the backside, definatly getting a modular psu.







front view.







all set up.









I currently have my eye on 2 280's if all goes well I will be purchasing them soon and putting them in. so stay tuned, this will have 2 280's on water eventually.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 17, 2011)

small update! I just bought 2 evga 280 gtx's in the fs section, can't wait to get them and put them on water. not sure if i want to add the third loop or not right now it's gonna be a real tight squeeze getting more tubing and another pump in there. I might just throw the gpu's on a single loop.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2011)

Any though of running the GPU loop from the bottom of the card?  The big loop off the top of the card to the pump looks like it's too big and in the way.  Actually, my suggestion would be to switch the two rads around.  Have the front rad be for the GPU and have it come from the bottom of the GPU block.  Then have the CPU loop from the top rad, and see if you can mount the pump off of one of the back fans with a UN Bracket or something...  Might clean the looks up a bit.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for the advice, i just hastily threw it together planning on getting new gpu's, wich i just scored, when i stick it all in i will actually try to make some sense, the gpu thats in there right now has corrupted memory so it's useless, no games or pink screen of death, just internet, youtube, etc.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 18, 2011)

you might have overtightened the card, try using thermal tape instead of paste


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice project!


----------



## d3fct (Apr 18, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Any though of running the GPU loop from the bottom of the card?  The big loop off the top of the card to the pump looks like it's too big and in the way.  Actually, my suggestion would be to switch the two rads around.  Have the front rad be for the GPU and have it come from the bottom of the GPU block.  Then have the CPU loop from the top rad, and see if you can mount the pump off of one of the back fans with a UN Bracket or something...  Might clean the looks up a bit.



I thought about that all day at work today, and as soon as I got home i looked thru all my junk and found this little tid bit.






I think once i get the new gpu's. i will swap it out just as you suggested, thanks for the great idea, i can't wait to tear this baby down. Thank's now im gonna be going crazy all week, as i plan to tear down this weekend.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 18, 2011)

I could not resist!!! what do you think here, or move it up to the bottom of the top fan maybe?

on a side note i stuck my finger in the fan twice trying to tighten the screw, lol.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 19, 2011)

If you place it on the bottom fan, would the outlet of the pump go right to the CPU block?


----------



## d3fct (Apr 19, 2011)

yea it would be pretty damn close.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 21, 2011)

Very awesome looking build!  This has me thinking about maybe trying some sort of custom casing...who knows?


----------



## d3fct (Apr 21, 2011)

i would not suggest mountain mods, for the money i payed, i expected much higher quality. next build i might just go antec or corsair.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 24, 2011)

ok, had some free time today. both 280's are currently in and running strong. enough of the jibber jabber on to the pics. 

here's the first sloppy loop.








cpu loop, cleaned up. big thanks to t-ski for the idea.








all put together.







all set and filling....







would have taken some pics of the cards getting put together, but was in a hurry and never thought to snap any sorry.

stay tuned for some benches...

currently at 3.8 with ht on, might try for 4.0 with ht, and oc the cards.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 24, 2011)

just had a thought, the bitspower res tops have a sponge in them, i'm not sure what the purpose(i'm assuming to reduce the splashing and movement of the water). so does anyone know what they are their for, if i remove them will i get better flow?


----------



## d3fct (Apr 24, 2011)

had trouble hitting 4, 191 (4.01) would fail but 187 (3.9) was fine. didnt wanna push voltages to much more so i called it good. was stable at 3.8 ht on with only like 1.35 v now im up to 1.4 v in the bios. here's a screenie.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 24, 2011)

d3fct said:


> just had a thought, the bitspower res tops have a sponge in them, i'm not sure what the purpose(i'm assuming to reduce the splashing and movement of the water). so does anyone know what they are their for, if i remove them will i get better flow?



I don't know about these for sure, but I had to buy an anti-cyclone part for my EK res.  This might be similar.  Probably wouldn't hurt to take them out, as long as you aren't getting a bunch of air in the pump afterwards...


----------



## d3fct (Apr 24, 2011)

sounds good, might try that out sometime.
did a quick oc on my gpu's, kinda cheated just read some forum posts about evga 280 overclock setting and just used one of theirs. ran 3dmark06 3 times back to back no artifacts. here's the score from my last run.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 25, 2011)

hmmmm... was sitting here looking at my rig when i noticed that there is a lil differance. i don't know how i missed it thus far, but check this out.






have u found it? good, now the explanation is odd.

the block on the bottom i bought used on a forum, the block on the top, i bought brand new from frozencpu. look once again.....did i get a refurbished block? why does the brand new one not have a void sticker to keep from opening?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 25, 2011)

Is the void sticker in a different spot on the block?

Probably just me nit-picking, but...

If you drain the loop at any point, try swapping the 90 block over the top GPU for a 45 degree barb on the block, and put it on the right side of the block.  Put the middle tube on the left side of the block, and have the exit tube come off the bottom block on the right.  The reason?  It makes it look a little less cluttered over the GPU, and the shorter tubes and lack of a 90 will reduce your resistance a little more.

Is it possible to have the CPU loop return to the pump on the top of the res?  Are the HDD's ever going to be mounted inside the case?


----------



## d3fct (Apr 25, 2011)

i tried puttin a 45 degree adapter on the top gpu, problem is the backplate interfere's with the 45 degree adapter and makes it impossible to completely screw into the block. so the only solution at that time was to 90 it.

I could put the tube into the top of the restop, but i think that would just be a pain in the ass to fill, i use the top hole for filling.

lol, yes eventually  the hdd's will go inside. what im thinking of doing is mounting that cage somehow to the back panel(wich i have just not installed), between the mobo and the front rad. I should have known sticking 3 loops plus everything else was just gonna be way to cluttered, plus not puttin in the third rad gives me room for my hdd's.



as for the sticker, no don't think so. can't see it anywhere.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 26, 2011)

The solution for the 90 on the back of the card is this:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/big14shsiex.html

It's just an extender, and they do come in larger sizes.  I have two of that size and four 38mm long ones.

For the hard drives, Mountain Mods makes some HDD brackets that will mount off your rad or 120mm fans.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 30, 2011)

was bored this afternoon, and decided to push my oc's a bit. here's some ss's of the end results.

was able to get 4.1 linx stable with ht on, idle temps 30-35 max with linx was around 70ish. 

also maxed out the gpu's very happy with the performance, full load with furmark temps only hit 61 max, and they idle at mid to high 30's.







here's a 3dmark06 run.


----------



## d3fct (May 1, 2011)

ss of everest at idle.


----------



## d3fct (May 1, 2011)

just found a red led strip in my room from a previous build, forgot i even had it.


















lol, all my stuff has red lights now, from the keyboard, to the mouse, to my case.


----------



## codyjansen (May 1, 2011)

looks sweet! all my stuff is red too.


----------



## d3fct (May 1, 2011)

made a video today and uploaded to youtube, feel free to have a look, and leave me comments. i have a shitty cam and i'm not a producer/director, lol, sorry if it's shitty quality.


----------



## arnoo1 (May 5, 2011)

wow lots of volts for your cpu that's why your temps are high, you need max 1.3v if i'm right


----------



## d3fct (May 5, 2011)

had to push the volts, hyperthreading is enabled. im back to 3.9 at 1.4 that was just for benching wanted to see if i could get 4.2 with ht on, almost made it.


----------



## arnoo1 (May 5, 2011)

d3fct said:


> had to push the volts, hyperthreading is enabled. im back to 3.9 at 1.4 that was just for benching wanted to see if i could get 4.2 with ht on, almost made it.



A i7 950 @ 4,0ghz(200x20) just needs 1,28v ht on, 1,35v for 4.2 ghz ht on, i think it's high

Also use a blck of 200mhzx20 it should do that easy


----------



## d3fct (May 5, 2011)

i think the 950 oc's better with less volts not to mention a complete diff socket, and i believe the 9xx series were binned higher, none the less this is what this chip is capable of.


----------



## kikicoco1334 (May 9, 2011)

nice build bro!


----------



## d3fct (May 26, 2011)

i been stackin my chips recently and i have enough for a massive overhaul. will have the money in a few days.


Spoiler



im gonna upgrade the mb.cpu,and ram. here's a pic of my wishlist, that i'm about to pull the trigger on.




hopefully if all goes well, i can sell my cpu, board, and ram paying for a 570, this build will continue, next on my list is modular psu, and possibly an antec 1200, stay tuned boys n girls!


----------



## mATrIxLord (May 27, 2011)

awesome build man!! keep the pictures coming, very nice rig...


----------



## d3fct (May 27, 2011)

just finished ordering those new parts from the egg, stay tuned for some pic's and some benches!


----------



## d3fct (Jun 3, 2011)

unboxed my goodies today and got everything installed, up and running. I'm not going to bother overclocking or doing any benching tonight, will save that for tomorrow. stay tuned for screens of oc's and benches. now on to the pic's.









sry for quality, cam isn't that great at up close.


----------



## d3fct (Jun 4, 2011)

I just did a quick oc, just upped the multi to 45 = 4.5. didn't touch voltage, did a quick linpack test and a super pi 1m, and boy was i impressed at the temps on this. I'm going to go further and see what this thing can do then, possibly see how far i can get with ht. I got 1 quick printscreen, i'm off to go faster!!!







edit: was just looking at the cpuz voltage part on that ss and realized cpuz isnt showing voltages correctly. everest appears to be reading them, so i will use that from now on when taking ss's.


----------



## d3fct (Jun 4, 2011)

very happy with this chip, with my limited knowledge of the new bios i was able to get 5.2 stable. could get in windows at 5.3 but would fail linpack.


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Jun 5, 2011)

That's one hell of a Sandy!


----------



## d3fct (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks, yea she f'n cranks....


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 5, 2011)

nice sandy chip but oc your mem to 2000mhz @ 1.65V 9-10-9-(stock)
that ram will do that stable


----------



## d3fct (Jun 5, 2011)

sandy bridge mem runs at 1.5, plus ram speed isn't really a factor for sandy bridges either.


----------



## d3fct (Jun 13, 2011)

arnoo1, thats twice now you've givin me some bunk info please keep your worthless comments to yourself. anyways back to the goodness, just bought a evga 570, sold my old mobo, ram, cpu in a combo deal. await further results, soon it will be alive...... ALIVE!!!


----------



## d3fct (Jun 14, 2011)

another quick update, will be selling my entire gpu loop, then planning on an antec 1200 and a lil stronger psu, future proofing for 2 570's in sli. before i get rid of these 280's i will bench them 3dmark06 with ht on, will go for best score without artifacts.


----------



## d3fct (Jun 17, 2011)

okay, this project inspired me to do a whole nother setup. i was sitting on those gpu blocks for too long, just ran a 3dmark06 with my new 570 and almost beat my sli oc score with the 280's. I also removed the entire gpu loop, and now this montruos case is empty. i will start another plog once i sell this gpu loop, im leaning really hard into an antec 1200, new psu and some nice cable managment, and if all goes well another 570 in sli. this project is officially over, planning on setting up a whole new rig. 

thanks to all who took the time to look.


----------

